# Bootloader / Fastboot weirdness



## sharkynolike (Apr 11, 2012)

So this one has me stumped. Got a brand new Nexus 10 yesterday and was going to go ahead and unlock the bootloader (using the "fastboot oem unlock" method). But for some reason I'm not able to get into the bootloader properly.

Here's what happens.

If hold down both volume keys + power button, and hold for about 10 seconds, it reboots and vibrates and then goes to a "black screen" instead of the normal "bootloader" menu. If I then connect my usb and run "fastboot devices" on my computer, it does see and recognize the device properly and I can even send fastboot commands, but nothing ever appears on the screen of the device while in the bootloader. I've also tried "adb reboot bootloader" and it does the same thing. It appears to reboot into the bootloader but the screen remains black.

So I'm not sure how to unlock the bootloader if I'm not able to "click yes" on the device to unlock.

Has anyone else seen this? Any ideas? It seems very strange to me that it does "see" the device in fastboot mode and the bootloader works fine but yet I can't access the menu in the bootloader.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

First unplug and power off... the keep vol-up + vol-down depressed and press the power button... you should see the bootloader screen... if you see the Google boot logo, it didn't work... try again!


----------



## sharkynolike (Apr 11, 2012)

craigacgomez said:


> First unplug and power off... the keep vol-up + vol-down depressed and press the power button... you should see the bootloader screen... if you see the Google boot logo, it didn't work... try again!


First off, thanks for the reply. I've tried this numerous times. I've tried it plugged / unplugged, via adb, with deviced on/off, etc... Like I said, it seems to go into "bootloader / fastboot" mode but nothing appears on the screen. It also is accepting fastboot commands in this mode. I've unlocked / relocked the bootloader on my Nexus 7 several times, so I'm familiar with the steps but this just seems odd and I haven't seen any other reports of it. Wondering if I may need to return this sucker.


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

Another way is to start usb debugging and type adb reboot bootloader


----------



## sharkynolike (Apr 11, 2012)

craigacgomez said:


> Another way is to start usb debugging and type adb reboot bootloader


Yep. I've tried that too. It does the exact same thing.


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

That's weird... you might want to try one last resort before you return it... flash the factory image from Google... it will reflash you bootloader as well....


----------



## sharkynolike (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks. I'm gonna give that a shot.

Edit: Wait, can I do that without unlocking the bootloader?


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

sharkynolike said:


> Thanks. I'm gonna give that a shot.
> 
> Edit: Wait, can I do that without unlocking the bootloader?


Yes... Download the zip (https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#mantarayjop40c)... extract it... connect the tablet... reboot into bootloader (blank screen bootloader in your case)... run flash-all.bat (Windows) or flash-all.sh (Linux/Mac)


----------



## sharkynolike (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks again for the assist... but unfortunately still no go. I ran flash-all.sh (via Linux) and watched it successfully re-flash all the partitions (including the bootloader).... But still no bootloader menu when using either the key-combo method or "adb reboot bootloader". Strange, not sure what else can be done besides returning it.


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, I'd say return it... that's super strange behaviour... just make sure you re-lock it before you send it!!


----------



## El Niche (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello,

Have you been able to figure this out? Decided to unlock my bootloader, but was unable to get into fastboot mode. Im wondering if a factory reset might make it work. Please let me know if you have a solution for this problem as I'd rather not facctory reset if its not gonna work

Thanks

Hope theres no need to return the item


----------



## El Niche (Dec 24, 2012)

UPDATE: I was able to unlock the bootloader, however, the screen never did show. I used a toolkit and the device rebooted and was supposed to show the "Confirm you wnat to unlock bootloader" but it was just dark. I guessed Vol down and then power to confirm even tho the screen was black. The device got unlocked. and was fine. Weird my fastboot menu is dark, however I dont plan on using it too much so its def not a RMA for me.


----------



## sharkynolike (Apr 11, 2012)

Glad you were able to get the bootloader unlocked. Interesting that you were still able to do it... It sounds like a similar issue to what I was experiencing. I was able to get it to recognize fastboot but could never get anything to appear on the screen. I went ahead and returned the device and now have a new one that properly shows the bootloader menu now.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Call me crazy (or redundant if this has been touched on), but I'm pretty sure you're gonna have to configure your drivers (configure first when the tablet is on, then configure again for when its in the bootloader.

Your problem might be that your drivers are configured properly for when the device is on (which is why it will properly execute the command to reboot the bootloader), but then once its in the bootloader the drivers aren't configured so nothings working correctly.

Just a suggestion-- I didn't read all of the posts in this thread, but skimmed through and didn't see anything about drivers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

